
Show HN: API Spreadsheets – Use Your Spreadsheets & Google Sheets as an API - asharma327
http://apispreadsheets.com
======
asharma327
Hi Hacker News!

I am Adhaar, the developer behind API Spreadsheets. 1 year ago, I showcased a
super lite MVP of API Spreadsheets. This led to my first ever customers from
something I created (a huge moment in my life). Now I am back with a v2.0.

And before you begin pointing out all the various other similar tools, I know!
I know! Heck there's a tool for converting Google Sheets to a website on the
front page of Show HN right now.

So let me tell you what makes API Spreadsheets different (synthesized from our
user feedback)

1\. Built for Developers, By Developers: This is a purely CRUD tool. You can
instantly Read, Create, Update and Delete data from your Spreadsheets. I have
built a subset of SQL style querying to make all this easier. There are also
pre-written guides and code snippets in Javascript, Python, Ruby and PHP so
you can get started right away. It is up to you what you want to do with your
data.

2\. Private Google Sheets & Dropbox Supported: oAuth verification for both
Google Sheets and Dropbox is built in so you don't have to make your files
public to use with API Spreadsheets like many other tools. API Spreadsheets is
verified by both Google and Dropbox.

3\. Local Files, Google Sheets and Dropbox Spreadsheets Supported: This was
super important to me. It is a pain in the ass to integrate spreadsheets so I
have made it very easy to connect to spreadsheets in any of your various
sources. Literally drag and drop your local files or choose from Google Drive
or Dropbox using the File Picker GUI.

A few things going forward

1\. I will be raising prices next week so this is your last chance to
subscribe at these prices. I do not raise legacy prices so your rate will be
locked in. 2\. There are still many things to build and improve upon and I
appreciate anyone coming on this journey. I constantly integrate feedback so
do let me know if you have any!

~~~
sshamoon
Really great product. Looking forward to the updates!

